# Improving



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

Thought id mention that I am feeling better after a long time. Maybe some of you on here are going through a rough spot and need to see some words that are positive.
And now, im going for a run.

Socialize, exercise, jazzercise, work, bananas, these essentially are whats working for me, minus the jazzercise, I just wrote that for no reason. 
I do take celexa, dont know if thats the reason, either way though I am moving on. I still have symptoms, but its like anything else, it goes away
in time, and thats my mindset. Peace.

I'll be posting some music up here soon, I recorded a ton of music during this whole DP DR thing.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

Same with me, I'm improving, but I still do have symptoms of derealization, but less intense than before. Even if it is going away it is very slow recovery process. Glad to hear that other people are improving too.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

whatthehell said:


> I recorded a ton of music during this whole DP DR thing.


Oh really? Im into recording also, tell me a bit about it.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

You mean the bendy yellow things? I found bananas helped too. I began eating one for breakfast every moring and saw SLIGHT improvement. odd.


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

I record post rock music, punk music, kind of emo hardcore ish. Pretty much whatever im into at the time. Ill put some up


----------



## peterdell (Feb 3, 2011)

Our education system is lagging behind the rest of the world in every sense. Politicians must lead the way to change the system. No Child Left Behind is a joke. About us laugh. Our children are back in a big way. Here's just a fact for you. The American education system graduates about 38,000 engineering students per year instead of 350,000 in China. In a horse race, we will finish on the back of the pack.


----------

